# TubularCongruence



## KmH (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## bOINK! (Jul 30, 2010)

Wonderful, almost organic.


----------



## Neil S. (Jul 30, 2010)

I like it. :thumbup:

This is the kind of stuff that I would probably never think of, at least at this point.

I need very much to work on the creative aspect of my photography I believe.


----------



## invisible (Jul 30, 2010)

Very interesting shot, it held my interest for quite a while. I like how you can see light between the pages, which of course makes the scene dynamic. I think I'd like to see the left side a bit darker, simply because it's the brightest area of the frame and it distracts the eye a bit from where the real action is.

Just my two cents.


----------



## eric-holmes (Jul 31, 2010)

I would hang it on my wall. Good job. I like the modern abstract feel I has to it.


----------



## KmH (Jul 31, 2010)

invisible said:


> Very interesting shot, it held my interest for quite a while. I like how you can see light between the pages, which of course makes the scene dynamic. I think I'd like to see the left side a bit darker, simply because it's the brightest area of the frame and it distracts the eye a bit from where the real action is.
> 
> Just my two cents.


I think a bit more light on the right would accomplish the same thing, better balance. :thumbup:


----------



## icassell (Jul 31, 2010)

I like this one very much. Rather than more light on the right, I'd be tempted to crop just a bit off the left.


----------



## invisible (Jul 31, 2010)

KmH said:


> I think a bit more light on the right would accomplish the same thing, better balance. :thumbup:


Very true, but keep in mind that you've already lost some detail on the left (at least as viewed on my crappy netbook's screen).


----------



## KmH (Jul 31, 2010)

So, just a little edit. the original first:



KmH said:


>


 
The edit:


----------



## invisible (Jul 31, 2010)

I still think that the left side is a bit too bright; however, the new edit is more balanced like you said it would be :thumbup:


----------



## KmH (Aug 1, 2010)

invisible said:


> I still think that the left side is a bit too bright; however, the new edit is more balanced like you said it would be :thumbup:


There are some specular highlights on the left with no detail, but they are few and very small. Oh well.

Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## Steve01 (Aug 1, 2010)

Very nice.
I think I prefer the original over the edit.
I like the way the shadows trail off rather than drawing attention to the bottom right of the photo.


----------



## KmH (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you all for the comments, observations and suggestions.

I having the original printed so I can evaluate it. I expect there will be a tad more definition in the lower right corner and I want to also evaluate it before I do any sharpening. The original has none.

I'm surprised no one has mentioned wondering how I rendered the light low and deep in the 'waves', there in the lower right. :scratch: There actually isn't any light there. The 'back' of the waves were all closed. The image is a negative.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Aug 6, 2010)

Very nice and creative. I didn't like the edit though the original is better in my opinion.


----------



## johngpt (Aug 14, 2010)

I like the original's greater drama.


----------



## KmH (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks John.


----------



## andreasng (Aug 16, 2010)

fantastic


----------

